# Bilder auf Corel Photo Paint importieren



## WAY_KOW (25. September 2004)

Ich habe in Photopaint ein Teil eines Bildes ausgeschnitten und möchte dieses nun in Corel Draw verwenden.

Leider wird dieses Objekt in einem weißen Viereck eingebunden, das heißt dass wenn ich dieses nun über ein Corel Draw Objekt lege dann gelten nicht die Ränder des Objektes sondern es wird als Vieeck eingebunden.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## sokie (25. September 2004)

Hallo Kow,

So verfährt Draw immer, wenn Du aus einer pixelorientierten Anwendung Daten einfügst.
Ich habe mich in Draw mit der PowerClip Funktion angefreundet.
- Du erstellst eine Form (Freihandwerkzeug) die dieselbe Form hat, wie das, was Du am Ende als Grafik sehen willst (diese Form muss geschlossen sein).
- Dann ziehst Du einfach Deinen Grafikschnippsel mit der rechten Maustaste in deine Form, und wählst aus dem Kontextmenü "PowerClip innen".
- mit einem weiterem Rechtsklick auf die Form und dem Befehl "powerclip bearbeiten" kannt du dann deine Pixelgrafik genau in dem Powerclip ausrichten.

für mich ist das Powerclip eins der besten Features von Corel Draw

(da Beschreibungen der Vorgehensweisen von Version zu Version unterschiedlich sein können, ist es hilfreich, wenn Du immer die Versionsnummer mit angibst ;-))


----------



## WAY_KOW (25. September 2004)

Für andere Zwecke ist das Hilfreich.

Aber ich will eigentlich Bilder ausschneiden aus einer Pixelgrafik und diese in Corel einbinden.

Umgekehrt funktioniert es ich kann aus Corel in Photo Paint Elemente importieren evt ist dies für mich der geeignete Weg


----------



## sokie (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von WAY_KOW _
> *Aber ich will eigentlich Bilder ausschneiden aus einer Pixelgrafik und diese in Corel einbinden.
> *


da klemmts bei mir... genau dafür war meine Beschreibung gedacht


----------



## WAY_KOW (25. September 2004)

>Du erstellst eine Form (Freihandwerkzeug) die dieselbe Form hat, wie das, was Du am Ende als Grafik sehen willst (diese Form muss geschlossen sein).


Genau daran ist das Problem....

stell Dir mal vor du schneidest ein Gesicht mit Haaren aus, wie willst du in Corel exakt diese Form mit dem Freihandwerkzeug erstell


----------



## bmit (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich mach' das immer so:
Pixelgrafik den Hintergrund transparent machen (wie, das hängt vom jeweils verwendeten Produkt ab), dann in CorelDRAW! einfügen, indem man nur das transparente Objekt markiert. Dieses hat zwar den angesprochenen rechteckigen Rahmen, das ist aber wurscht, weil er nicht mehr deckt. Das Ganze geht natürlich auch mit entsprechenden Ausschnitten und ist um Längen Nervenschonender als das Freihandwerkzeug. Damit "trifft" man auch gerne daneben, was unschöne Effekte hat.
Hoffe, konnte helfen.

Gruß
bmit


----------



## WAY_KOW (27. September 2004)

Ja das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, hab aber noch nicht herausgefunden wie man bei Corel Photo Paint 10 den Kintergrund transparent machen kann


----------



## bmit (5. Oktober 2004)

Na, da kann Dir geholfen werden.
Vorausschicken möchte ich, dass ich die v10 nicht kenne, es aber, bis auf evtl. unterschiedliche Terminologie und Unterbringung der Funktionen im Prog machbar ist:

Besteht Dein Bild bereits aus Hintergrund und Objekten, mache mit 2. weiter.
wenn nicht oder wenn nicht sicher:
1. Über <Fenster><Andockfenster> "Objekte" öffnen. Hier sieht man sehr schön, aus welchen Komponenten das Bild besteht. Gibt es hier nur den Hintergrund, dann brauchen wir zumindest ein Objekt. Wähle über <Objekt><erstellen> "Aus Hintergrund". Nun gibt es ein Objekt, das dem ehemaligen Hintergrund entspricht, und keinen Hintergrund mehr. Dieser befindet sich jetzt im Objekt und den werden wir wie folgt los:
2. Objekt markieren (anklicken reicht, bekommt dann "Anfasser"), Hilfsmittel "Objekttransparenz" auswählen (versteckt sich links in der Werkzeugleiste, wo, hängt von der jeweiligen Version ab, suchen!), damit nun im Bild und dem markierten Objekt auf die Farbe klicken, die transparent werden soll. Das Werkzeug kann und sollte hierzu noch konfiguriert werden, insbes. bzgl. der Farbtoleranz.
Nachtrag: Wenn das Bild bereits aus Objekten und einem Hintergrund besteht, im Obektmanager (1.) den hintergrund löschen (Rechtsklick auf Hintergrund und dann "Auswahl löschen")

Das so behandelte Bild kann nun z. B. duch kopieren in jede andere Anwendung mit transparentem Hintergrund eingefügt werden.

Viel Erfolg. Würde mich (uns) interessieren, ob's geklappt hat.

Gruß bmit


----------

